
Is the left's big new idea a 'right to be lazy'? - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-36782832
======
naveen99
Wealthy people create trust funds for their children. Most of their children
are still productive. And even if they are not, no one complains or worries
about them not being productive.

